# Wanted:  Inf, Armd, Fd Arty SME's for Consulting @ CTC



## The Bread Guy (3 Mar 2008)

Just spotted this @ MERX - .pdf version attached if link doesn't work....

Notice Description 

  Armed Forces Subject Matter Experts

Trade Agreement: WTO-AGP/NAFTA/AIT
Tendering Procedures: All interested suppliers may submit a bid
Attachment: None
Competitive Procurement Strategy: Best Overall Proposal
Comprehensive Land Claim Agreement: No

Nature of Requirements:
The Department of National DEFENCE (DND), Combat Training Centre
(CTC) Army Individual Training Authority Headquarters (AITA HQ)
requires the professional services of five (5) subject matter
experts who possess expertise in Armoured, Field Artillery, and
Infantry training during the period from date of contract for
one year, with options to extend the contract for two (2)
additional one year periods. As a member of a courseware
development project team, the contractors will work with a
Courseware Development Project Manager, Instructional
Designers, Courseware Developers, LMS School Administrators and
other subject matter experts to explain and describe training
activities and objectives, and to develop effective courseware
development packages for use by the training establishment.

Each of the proposed subject matter experts for Armoured,
Infantry, and Artillery Schools must have; a minimum of three
years experience within the last five years working as a
qualified DP3A (Sergeant); a High School diploma (Grade 12) or a
General Educational Development certificate (GED); and
experience in delivering presentations/verifiable communication
skills. The bidder must provide three examples of presentations
delivered to project teams / managers conducted since 01 January
2003 and references for each, as evidence of that experience.
Delivery Date: Above-mentioned

The Crown retains the right to negotiate with suppliers on any
procurement.

Documents may be submitted in either official language of Canada.


Justason, Carol
1045 Main Street
1st Floor, Lobby C
Unit 108
Moncton, NB E1C 1H1
(506) 851-2322 ( ) 

 Reference Number PW-$MCT-002-3431 
  Solicitation Number W2037-080016/A 
  Organization Name Public Works and Government Services Canada
Travaux publics et Services gouvernementaux Canada

  Source ID FD.DP.QC.10077.C2 
  Associated Components Yes 

Dates
  Published 2008-03-03 
  Revised  
  Closing 2008-04-14 02:00 PM Atlantic Standard Time AST 

Details
  Category Professional, Administrative and Management Support Services

  GSINS R019BF: CONSULTING SERVICES, N.E.S.

  Region of Delivery New Brunswick 
  Region of Opportunity  
  Agreement Type WTO-AGP/NAFTA/AIT 
  Tender Type Notice of Proposed Procurement (NPP)


----------



## Panzer Grenadier (4 Mar 2008)

Interesting.  Too bad I only have the grade 12 and college diploma fields checked off on that.


----------



## George Wallace (4 Mar 2008)

At the looks of that ad, they already have the people, and are just going through the formality of advertising as per the Regulations.


----------



## dapaterson (4 Mar 2008)

George:

Having seen some RFPs written with specific pers or equipment in mind, this one looks rather clean - stating only the minimums required, and not including a laundry list of specifics.  There's a large pool of people in the Gagetown area who could meet this requirement - both retired and still serving.  That's one concern with "contracting out" for core military skills - you tend to get a lot of serving folks releasing to take oin the jobs, further worsening your trained strength situation.


----------



## Greymatters (4 Mar 2008)

Each of the proposed subject matter experts for Armoured,
Infantry, and Artillery Schools must have; a minimum of three
years experience within the last five years working as a
qualified DP3A (Sergeant); a High School diploma (Grade 12) or a
General Educational Development certificate (GED); 

This does leave the field wide open... is it self-evident that this person should also have recent combat experience, or at least have led a team during field operations?


----------



## Kiwi99 (5 Mar 2008)

Please tell me noone from the schools has got this job.  God help us all.  It's for effective training, not seventies training following 381 by the letter.  Remember, train to fight, not train to train!  Ah, amn, I hate Gagetown. Only one week left!!! Then it's back to where the sky is blue.


----------



## 043 (5 Mar 2008)

Kiwi99 said:
			
		

> Please tell me noone from the schools has got this job.  God help us all.  It's for effective training, not seventies training following 381 by the letter.  Remember, train to fight, not train to train!  Ah, amn, I hate Gagetown. Only one week left!!! Then it's back to where the sky is blue.



Ditto!


----------



## vonGarvin (5 Mar 2008)

SLIGHT THREAD MOVEMENT:
Garbage in, Garbage out.  That's the same for the school and for anything, really.  If units so hate the school for whatever reason, calling the instructors junk, should ante up and change it for the better.  Sure, Gagetown may suck as a posting (I disagree), but it _is_ the centre of excellence, and if units keep sending garbage there, don't expect anything to change.


----------



## Kiwi99 (5 Mar 2008)

If CTC is the center of excellence, then at what level do we judge  excellence?  The instructors are not the issue, they have to do as ordered.  And in 99% of the cases they have no freedom of movement.  Anyone who actually believes the Center of Excellence title really  needs to get out more often.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (5 Mar 2008)

Sounds like some one is not having a fun course. ;D


----------



## Kiwi99 (5 Mar 2008)

HIT THE NAIL ON THE HEAD :crybaby:


----------



## 043 (13 Mar 2008)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> SLIGHT THREAD MOVEMENT:
> Garbage in, Garbage out.  That's the same for the school and for anything, really.  If units so hate the school for whatever reason, calling the instructors junk, should ante up and change it for the better.  Sure, Gagetown may suck as a posting (I disagree), but it _is_ the centre of excellence, and if units keep sending garbage there, don't expect anything to change.



I am at CTC and I agree with both comments!


----------

